# Episode 183 - Wannabes and Has-Beens



## My Freemasonry (Dec 27, 2017)

Opening: As Good As I Once Was (Toby Keith)
Scotty from the Block returns to hang out After Lodge
It's a full house tonight: Scott, Tony, Bruce, John, Jeff, and Harlan
Our Tiler masses an arsenal so Scott will come visit us
Scott is going out and Bruce is coming in
Bruce's secret to success in the East
Harlen's political commitments take him over - he's back to the box
Tuxedo fashion tips for the modern man
Christmas time is coming, and Bruce must stop it
Some more tips for Masters - parliamentary procedure
Master's jewel allowance? WHAT is this?!
Our Masonic Relief Committee
Closing: Master of Puppets (Metallica)
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on /r/AfterLodge
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 1, 2019)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat ?


----------

